
Golden rice could save children. Until now, governments have barred it - Reedx
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/11/11/golden-rice-long-an-anti-gmo-target-may-finally-get-chance-help-children/
======
aurizon
What a huge conspiracy, the Washington Post even bars my view of the
discussion

